# Prazipro with Melafix



## spilo_fury23 (May 11, 2007)

Is Prazipro safe to be used with Melafix? Has anyone tried that before? What are the effects?
Thanks!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jaye said:


> Is Prazipro safe to be used with Melafix? Has anyone tried that before? What are the effects?
> Thanks!


Prazipro and melafix serve for two different purposes. You should be fine, but don't over dose.

S


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont recommend two different meds present in any case. Just my 2 cents. If you do anyway, be carefull like mentioned.


----------



## spilo_fury23 (May 11, 2007)

ok. thanks for the advise.


----------

